# Ideas for barn kitties collars??



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

We tried the break away collars for our cats that stay outside in the barn. Within minutes they were off. I also tried another collar and made I.D. tags for my inside/outside cat...lost all of them. A quick $10.00 bucks lost!
My vet suggested making one out of elastic, that would break the stitches if they get hung-up, but I need something that would glow in the dark, and our phone #...please send me some suggestions if you have...THANKS!!


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

I microchipped mine. I can't think of any safe collar that would not get hung up and lost.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

I tried all kinds of collars with my barn cats. Breakaway collars would disappear within days. I tried regular collars, leaving them loose enough that they could go over the cat's head if they caught it on something. Those collars didn't last either. Finally I gave up. 

They are microchipped, though.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

I keep a large supply of collars with elastic in them from the bargain store for my boy that likes to go outside ($1 or sometimes 2/$1 when on sale). Sometimes I find them later and will keep it for a spare, other times the neighbor takes it off when he is over visiting her. I don't bother with a tag because the collars get lost so easily, but I do insist on him wearing a collar so people know he is owned. They don't know that with a microchip- most people don't check for chips- they just assume the cat was dumped or is a farm cat stray. You could always write your number on the underside of a collar with a sharpie. Glow in the dark? Reflective tape on any collar would work.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Any collar I've seen that will stay on, will also hang your cat. I don't let anything out with a collar, I've heard of too many dogs and cats that hook them on something and die. I'd micro-chip, and/or keep them in. If they are barn cats, I certainly would not put a collar on them, too many places to get caught.


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

I agree with the micro chip. If the cat is ever outside, never put a collar on them. Even the "break away" ones fail. In the long run when you hear the statistics about the success rate with the chip, its really worth it.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

We don't even put a colar on our dogs unless they are on a leash then it's a harness. They like to go under our storage building. We're afraid there might be a nail or something under there they would get hung on. There is no way we could get them out if that happened.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

I don't mean to be dumb here, but why the heck do barn cats need a collar? You spoke of chips, are you meaning for ID? In case they get lost or something? I've never heard of collared cats is all.


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

The chips are a rice sized microchip the vet puts under the skin in the shoulder area. Its implanted with the owners info, vet info, etc so IF the animal is lost and taken to a shelter or vet, they scan it & call the owner. The return success rate is very high for pets that have the chip.


----------



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone. 2 of our cats are chipped, but the other 2 are not.. My concern with the chips is what if no one takes them to a shelter for ID ? With a collar, at least they are known to be owned and maybe glow in the dark.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

Anytime you have a pet that goes outdoors unsupervised you take a risk that they won't come back. If that risk is unacceptable, you need to keep the critter inside or securely penned. 

I would miss Chester and Ripley (my barn cats) but I realize that someday, one or the other probably isn't going to be there. It's just the risk I have to take to have barn cats.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

There is just too much danger of them hanging themselves with colars. That's why they make breakaway colars for cats. They like to climb, if they climb on something then jump off there is a danger of them hanging themselves.

It's even happened with dogs. A friend of mine had a poodle that she would let out on the porch and tie it to get fresh air. One day she put the poodle out and he jumped off 
the porch and hung himself.

Another person I read about had an RV. They went to eat with friends. When they came back to the RV their little dog had tried to jump up on the dash and slipped. His colar hung on the gear shift and they found him dead when they came in.

I hate colars unless you are walking them on a leash, even then they can slip the colar and run off.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Why would you collar a barn cat? DD really loves some of our barn cats but you've just got to face the facts when it comes to barn cats. If they last two years you're mighty lucky. To us, it doesn't make financial sense to microchip them. I'd never collar an outside cat or dog for the same reason I'd never leave a halter on a horse. Gives me visions of an animal hanging itself.


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

Joshie said:


> Why would you collar a barn cat? DD really loves some of our barn cats but you've just got to face the facts when it comes to barn cats. If they last two years you're mighty lucky. To us, it doesn't make financial sense to microchip them. I'd never collar an outside cat or dog for the same reason I'd never leave a halter on a horse. Gives me visions of an animal hanging itself.


I'm right there with you. Barn cats don't last forever. I couldn't afford to chip all of our barn cats (9 of them) They're in 2 different barns and there are just too many places for them to get hung up. I totally understand that when you have barn cats they tend to be on the disposable side of things. It's a risk I run by having them. You kow going in that this isn't going to be a 'long term relationship'. They all know the joy of a daily petting, are well fed and vetted when necessary, but beyond that they're on their own.


----------



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

I just wanted some ID on them, and maybe something that glows in the dark.


----------



## neparose (Nov 16, 2009)

Have no idea if this would work, but maybe write your number on the inside edge of their ear with a fine point sharpie? Wipe the area down with alcohol to remove any wax first? It would need to be reapplied on a regular basis but it would be noticable. I cant think of anything for glow in the dark. Sorry.


----------



## caroline (Sep 29, 2009)

What Golden Mom said. I have one cat that loves the sun and the outside. She only goes out in the spring, summer and fall, she hates winter.

I have never collared any of my cats. If Teacup goes out, she comes back, but sometimes a day later. I know she might not come back at some point but I measure that against her life (she is now 11yrs) and the joy going outside gives her.

Life is full of chances and risks.....and joy.









y.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

After hearing a strange noise one night, I went outside to investigate. Found one of my cats hanging by his collar underneath the porch on a piece of wood. He was gasping and very weak. He was wearing a breakaway collar.

Now none of mine wear collars. There is no way I would want to ever hear that noise of near death again. Microchip if you want to, but if you have an outside cat, please do not put a collar on them.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Caroline, she is adorable!


----------



## sticky_burr (Dec 10, 2010)

tattoo. after sedation i thinks lmao


----------

